# New setup for B Smithi



## craigrich (Jul 28, 2015)

Thoughts?


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks like a long fall for a terrestrial -- is that an arboreal setup?
Dimensions?

Or maybe meant P smithi? 

Can T get behind background?  'Cuz they will.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HungryGhost (Jul 28, 2015)

What's with the tacky skull?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigrich (Jul 28, 2015)

It's a terrestrial setup. The angle probably makes it seem higher than it actually is. Here's another picture. And I love the skull! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Burchling (Jul 28, 2015)

It may be tacky, but I will say this much... T's loves them. It's got 3 exits for a big T, 7 for a smaller one and they look less tacky once they've been webbed up. I agree with it being a bit tall, that looks like the mini which means it's 12x12x12 with about 3-4 inches of substrate... I think he may be ok, but I keep my MF H.Mac in this same terrarium so I would look into switching an arboreal into it and getting something really wide that open from the top so if it is still too tall you can fill it with substrate until you reach the desired depth for your B. Smithi. They're a great T to keep, hope you enjoy it. Funny you should mention things getting behind the background, because I had a ball python I kept in one of these for a while do just that. At first I couldn't find it! Then after looking everywhere I came back to examine how it escaped and voila... There he was, somewhat stuck behind the styrofoam lolz


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Jul 28, 2015)

The height's fine, that's a 30x30x30 and I have 10 of them full of terrestrials and no deaths, for years. To help (and make use of the extra vertical space) you can create a second floor by piling dirt on top of skull and hide. 

Check my thread for level ideas if you like (incl smithi in cube) http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?264041-T-wall-evolution

It won't get behind the background either.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 28, 2015)

HungryGhost said:


> What's with the tacky skull?


.


Really.    

It's too far a fall from the sides to the 3 dangerous objects on the bottom.  Not a good set up for a terrestrial.  There are agile terrestrials and there are clumsy ones; B smithi are not one of more acrobatic species. Even arboreals fall sometimes, particularly when attacking prey.  While some people's terrestrials may not have fallen in their cages, yours might.  Is it worth the risk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 28, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Really.
> ...


I agree....that enclosure is essentially an arboreal enclosure and not a good fit for a terrestrial as the front doors prevent the addition of enough sub to make it a proper terrestrial set-up unless you lay the enclosure on its back, using the doors as the top.  The climbing background isn't a good idea for a terrestrial either IMO, I just see it as something to encourage unnecessary climbing.....great for an arboreal though.

You say its not as high as it looks, all I can say is that I think we are all pretty familiar with that enclosure, its quite popular.

Not a fan of the skull personally (I just don't get the "skull" fascination many have), but its not my t either and if you like it, so be it, its not an issue aside from aesthetics....but I do see it as just another place for a cricket to hide out.  I could definitely see a t residing within it.

I'd raise up the water bowl so its just a bit above the sub, otherwise you are inviting the wicking effect to empty the dish....cause that moss will end up in there, I can almost guarantee that.   Raising it won't eliminate this, but it will reduce it a bit, and lets face it, none of us want to be clearing a water dish 3 times a day.    I do like the natural look of the dish though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just get an avic, or add some bark and get an amblypigy.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 28, 2015)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Just get an avic, or add some bark and get an amblypigy.


Where's the ventilation?  Avics need good cross flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 29, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Where's the ventilation?  Avics need good cross flow.


The old "problem" with Exo Terras - in my opinion they're a poor choice for any T. But in the end it's personal preference, plus I've seen people making some very nice enclosure out of them with different height levels and exchanging the mesh on top for an acrylplate with ventilation holes instead. Personally, I can't stand those things and they're way too overpriced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roosterbomb (Jul 29, 2015)

When I use a taller tank I just add more sub. The exos , as someone said earlier, can have a lot of cool setups with levels and whatnot. But they do open in front and have screen tops which do tend to claim T legs from time to time. Something to think about.


----------



## PRE66 6TART (Jul 29, 2015)

What does everyone have against skulls? Skulls are cool. They're the boxes we all live in, since we are our brains, but they are concealed by our faces, the thing that other people perceive us as. It's a striking image to see it empty and uncovered, and even more striking when another creature, such as a tarantula, moves in and occupies the now empty space.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2015)

PRE66 6TART said:


> What does everyone have against skulls? Skulls are cool. They're the boxes we all live in, since we are our brains, but they are concealed by our faces, the thing that other people perceive us as. It's a striking image to see it empty and uncovered, and even more striking when another creature, such as a tarantula, moves in and occupies the now empty space.


A striking image...not of a fake skull, and I haven't seen real ones used, so there goes the striking part.

They look cheezy, like a bad scene on a B movie or walking around the neighborhood on Halloween night with the kiddies:evil:.  JMO:wink:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 29, 2015)

cold blood said:


> A striking image...not of a fake skull, and I haven't seen real ones used, so there goes the striking part.
> 
> They look cheezy, like a bad scene on a B movie or walking around the neighborhood on Halloween night with the kiddies:evil:.  JMO:wink:


+1 -- Use the bleached skulls of your enemies, or nothing at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Burchling (Jul 29, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> +1 -- Use the bleached skulls of your enemies, or nothing at all.


 I prefer to let dermestid beetles eat the flesh off my enemy's skull. It keeps that "natural" look


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 29, 2015)

cold blood said:


> A striking image...not of a fake skull, and I haven't seen real ones used, so there goes the striking part.
> 
> They look cheezy, like a bad scene on a B movie or walking around the neighborhood on Halloween night with the kiddies:evil:.  JMO:wink:



I don't see how an adult can put a fake skull in a spider cage in the first place, and then expect anyone to take them seriously.  You might as well wear a clown suit all day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PRE66 6TART (Jul 30, 2015)

cold blood said:


> They look cheezy, like a bad scene on a B movie or walking around the neighborhood on Halloween night with the kiddies:evil:.  JMO:wink:


It's true that they are often associated with those things. If I couldn't get past that association I might think they were tacky too. To the extent that it is possible, I try not to let my brain's over-developed pattern recognition system influence my perceptions too much, and try to just see things for what they are. And if you can see a skull as just a skull, I think they're cool. But that's just my opinion.

It occurs to me that there is another image that is often associated with bad horror movies and halloween: tarantulas. Yet most of the people here seem to have gotten past that association and see a tarantula as just a tarantula. I can understand how you might want to distance one from the other if you're trying to change that perception though.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 30, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Where's the ventilation?  Avics need good cross flow.


Top is screen, The front has vents, plus space all around the doors.
In fact, maintaining humidity in these things is often a chore without blocking the screen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

